# Anyone using giFT?

## True

I haven't been able to connect to the giFT network for a couple of days now. Is anyone else having problems. I'd be suprised if my ISP decided to firewall the port? I really hope this is not another great filesharer down and out  :Sad: 

----------

## delta407

Moving to Networking forum...

----------

## trapni

giFT isn't down... and, really... it can't be. It's very decentral, it's a real p2p network. Even if your ISP has filtered these ports to the current initial nodes in your list, you may every time specify different nodes... No ISP play with such problems  :Wink: 

I can't tell you whether the problem is your computer or version of giFT/giFTcurs you have.... Just stay up to date with your source tree of giFT[curs] since it is still in developer state.

Greets,

Christian Parpart

p.s.: I checked it out right now and it still works for me, but I'm using CVS, not the ebuild snapshot releases

----------

## True

Thanks trapni,

After what you said I had a good look for more info on the giFT site and found this

 *Quote:*   

>  If you have problems connecting to OpenFT, remove ~/.giFT/OpenFT/nodes. The default nodes file will be copied to your home directory. 

 

After trashing the nodes file everything worked   :Very Happy: 

Cheers!

----------

